# Burton [ak] Cyclic 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review



## Blake Bohner

Bro this review singlehanded you got me to order a cyclic. I’m just hoping now that I ordered the right size. Chest size seems like it’ll fit fine, but my waist is a little out. Sounds like a great piece of kit, here’s to hoping!


----------



## ridethecliche

I have a swash that I havent had a chance to try out yet. This review is making me even more stoked for it.


----------



## Donutz

Burton has really dropped the ball this year, at least in Canada. I'm willing to cut them some slack because of the pandemic, but still... I've got a number of items on the Burton website that I'd like to buy, but they're all going directly from "Arriving in 6 weeks" to "Out of stock".


----------



## Blake Bohner

We



Donutz said:


> Burton has really dropped the ball this year, at least in Canada. I'm willing to cut them some slack because of the pandemic, but still... I've got a number of items on the Burton website that I'd like to buy, but they're all going directly from "Arriving in 6 weeks" to "Out of stock".


Yeah I saw the same. I'm getting a little freaky on the sizing thing like I mentioned. I had a Volcom Goretex that Tore right under the arm from reaching out in front of me last season (medium) bc I kinda fell in those measurements. I was gonna give the large Cyclic a go, but like you said, 6 weeks. Since my chest measures in the medium i pulled the trigger on it and crossed my fingers, lol


----------



## F1EA

I've had a Cyclic for over 5seasons. It's the jacket i wear the most and still, like new. Some minor typical wear stuff, but nothing flawed.

Got a new one this season and they've improved it with the lining, the pockets. The zippers are also more robust. 

I also got a Swash this season. Was an impulse buy, but it's superb.

Still undecided which is the best one. Both are amazing. I think the Swash backs up whatever it costs over the Cyclic worth of features. But the Cyclic has to be the best value quality/style jacket out there.


----------



## snoway

I have been debating on whether to get this jacket and after reading your review I am going to get it. I thought about the swash but it’s going to be too warm. How do you find the wrist gaiters? I had them on another jacket and they were super uncomfortable


----------



## mjayvee

Nice review @Craig64. 

As an owner of several AK shells, my main gripe about the Cyclic is that all major pockets are on the left side of the jacket. If you end up stuffing your pockets, the majority of the weight will be on the left side of your body. Only one pocket is on the right side. 

Do not get me wrong, I love my AK products. But I still have to be objective and critical about gear on the high-end of pricing. 

To have proper pockets, you either pay $30 USD more for the AK Swash or an extra $200 USD for the AK Hover (3L Gore-Tex shell). 

Meanwhile, the AK Velocity Anorak is $50 USD less than the Cyclic. For this reason, I prefer the Anorak as an alternative to the Cyclic. But I realize that a pullover jacket is not for everyone.

I have considered getting an updated Cyclic, but the pockets stop me from doing so. My old Cyclic shell is now only for those (rare) warm spring days or for general raincoat purposes, such as running in the rain or snow.


----------



## F1EA

snoway said:


> I have been debating on whether to get this jacket and after reading your review I am going to get it. I thought about the swash but it’s going to be too warm. How do you find the wrist gaiters? I had them on another jacket and they were super uncomfortable


I also get very warm, but cold on the lifts or if i have to wait a lot. I usually rather be cold than too warm, so what I do is when wearing the Swash is I just use light base layer and it's perfect.

When wearing the Cyclic, I wear a heavier base layer, and it's perfect too. Cyclic is a shell with a very light liner, Swash has a tiny bit of body insulation, but sleeves are not insulated. For people who get really cold, the Swash will not be warm enough, so extra layering will be needed. For me it's perfect.
I also open up the underarm vents like 50%. Always.

Funny about the left pocket on the Cyclic. All the pockets are on the left, so yeah it is a gripe. The Swash has a couple more pockets on the right to balance it out. The pockets have never really bothered me, as I try to ride as light as possible.

Wrist gaiters are excellent on the swash. It's a nice stretchy sort of mesh fabric. I dont even feel it. I have a Quicksilver Goretex as well, and the wrist gaiters on that one are a bit more tight and annoying.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Update: Got the large 2021 Cyclic in., Thing is techy as hell, I love this jacket(!!!), but I think the large is too big, medium should be here sometime next wek!


----------



## snow & pow adventures

snoway said:


> I have been debating on whether to get this jacket and after reading your review I am going to get it. I thought about the swash but it’s going to be too warm. How do you find the wrist gaiters? I had them on another jacket and they were super uncomfortable


I've been riding Swash for 3 years, it's not too warm. You just use base layer + jacket for conditions up to -10. With My new 3l Cyclic Strech Hover AK, I need to use 3 layers even at 0 Celsious  I'm using burton lightweight/midweight base layer with Swash., depending on the conditions.


----------



## snoway

snow & pow adventures said:


> I've been riding Swash for 3 years, it's not too warm. You just use base layer + jacket for conditions up to -10. With My new 3l Cyclic Strech Hover AK, I need to use 3 layers even at 0 Celsious  I'm using burton lightweight/midweight base layer with Swash., depending on the conditions.


I have a Volcom L Gore shell at the moment and I wear a base layer with a burton dryride hoodie underneath and at 0°C I am fine. If it's a sunny day (we have a lot) I am probably a bit too hot. I am in the south of France and it's pretty warm.


----------



## Craig64

Donutz said:


> Burton has really dropped the ball this year, at least in Canada. I'm willing to cut them some slack because of the pandemic, but still... I've got a number of items on the Burton website that I'd like to buy, but they're all going directly from "Arriving in 6 weeks" to "Out of stock".


In Australia we have extremely lower stock levels than what's available in the US of A. I grabbed a cyber/spectra yellow Cyclic a few months ago (Xmas present) which I had to order in via direct communications with Burton Australia through a Store. Burton were able to get me in an XL size. Was able to get a good deal with the store at $Au450 ($US350) delivered which is unreal for a current season jacket straight in off the plane.


----------



## Craig64

snoway said:


> I have been debating on whether to get this jacket and after reading your review I am going to get it. I thought about the swash but it’s going to be too warm. How do you find the wrist gaiters? I had them on another jacket and they were super uncomfortable


There are no wrist gaiters in the Cyclic. I have them in my baselayer and tuck them into my gloves.


----------



## Craig64

F1EA said:


> I also get very warm, but cold on the lifts or if i have to wait a lot. I usually rather be cold than too warm, so what I do is when wearing the Swash is I just use light base layer and it's perfect.
> 
> When wearing the Cyclic, I wear a heavier base layer, and it's perfect too. Cyclic is a shell with a very light liner, Swash has a tiny bit of body insulation, but sleeves are not insulated. For people who get really cold, the Swash will not be warm enough, so extra layering will be needed. For me it's perfect.
> I also open up the underarm vents like 50%. Always.
> 
> Funny about the left pocket on the Cyclic. All the pockets are on the left, so yeah it is a gripe. The Swash has a couple more pockets on the right to balance it out. The pockets have never really bothered me, as I try to ride as light as possible.
> 
> Wrist gaiters are excellent on the swash. It's a nice stretchy sort of mesh fabric. I dont even feel it. I have a Quicksilver Goretex as well, and the wrist gaiters on that one are a bit more tight and annoying.


Same here, I never really load the jacket pockets up as I normally always ride with a back pack on so pocket numbers/placement etc is not really an issue. Personally I sort of prefer the one pocket style look of the cyclic over 2.












Here is the internal of the Cyclic . It has what Burton call their "Living Lining™".

It is mapped with soft taffeta around the inside of the hood, front, arms and edges and has a closed cell mesh knit around the rear.

You can also see the zip out powder skirt.


----------



## Craig64

ridethecliche said:


> I have a swash that I havent had a chance to try out yet. This review is making me even more stoked for it.


I have a new '21 [ak] Swash review ready to go as well but wasn't able to get down this season due to the Covid shutdowns in NSW resorts. Feel it's beneficial to get some actual rider pics into the content. Looks like it will sadlly be on hold for 12 months now.


----------



## Manicmouse

I considered this jacket and ended up getting the 2021 DC Operative. Very impressed so far. Worth checking it out to compare specs. I should write a review!









DC Operative Jacket


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The DC Operative Jacket is in stock now.




www.evo.com


----------



## Craig64

45K waterproof and stretch fabric.


----------



## Manicmouse

It's a shock on the chairlift when you're used to an insulated jacket. It's my first shell jacket, but I ride really hot so I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Craig64

*❄ Burton [ak] Cyclic 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review (Part 2).*


*❄ Brand:* Burton,
*❄ Model:* [ak] Cyclic,
*❄ YOM*: 2022,
*❄ Waterproofing:* GORE-TEX® 2-Layer Nylon 70D Plain Weave Fabric Blocked with GORE-TEX 2-Layer Nylon 200D Plain Weave Fabric (Side Panels),
*❄ Insulation: *Living Lining™ mapped with Soft Taffeta and Closed Cell Mesh shell,
*❄ Size:* Mens XL (Chest 43-46", Waist 37-40"),
*❄ Fit:* Regular Articulated,
*❄ Venting:* Mesh-Lined No-Snag Pit Zip™ Vents ,
*❄ Colour:* _"Forest Night"_,
*❄ RRP:* $Au649.99 ($US424.95) @2022,
*❄ Rider:* 192cm (6'4"), 95kg (210lbs),
*❄ Rider Outerwear:* Giro Range MIPS® helmet, Anon M4 goggles, Burton [ak] Hover pants, [ak] Powergrid base layer, [ak] Guide gloves, [ak] Endurance socks, Burton SLX boots, Quiksilver TR Platinum 24L riders backpack,
*❄ Board:* Burton Show Stopper 162, Genesis EST™ (large),
*❄ Location: *Perisher, N.S.W.,
*❄ Camera:* GoPro Hero 7 Black/Smatree S2C carbon pole / Samsung Galaxy S8.










So it's mid August in Australia and probably our best and coldest month of the year to hit the Alpine. As a result I have been running with the 60G partially insulated Burton [ak] Swash 2L GORE-TEX® snowboard jacket putting it through its paces on the N.S.W. mountains.










Riding down here you'd want nothing much warmer than the [ak] Swash as it can definitely lead yourself to getting easily toasted as our Winter temperatures generally hover +/- 0°C.










Yesterday, it started out a normal August day but got warmer pretty quickly as the day progressed. Consequently, I ditched the LS Burton Expedition baselayer into the backpack and was running solely with the [ak] Powergrid SS top under my new '22 [ak] Cyclic jacket (_"Forest Night"_).










Like I mentioned above, the Burton [ak] Cyclic 2L GORE-TEX® snowboard jacket fits perfectly in here as one of the best Mountain outerwear tops for Australian conditions.










I'd like to give you a little closer look at the Burton [ak] Cyclic jackets internal media therma-pocket. I was previously keeping my mobile phone placed safely in the backpacks padded goggle pocket but this ended up being a slight chore if I ever needed quicker access to view an import text?










So I migrated my Samsung S8 (Otterbox Defender case) to the zippered therma media pocket location which sits directly behind the front left chest pocket. Now a slight design problem here is that you can only access this area of the [ak] Cyclic Jacket internally via undoing the central chest zip which means if you're riding with a backpack you may also have to unlock the upper chest buckle as well.










Burton has placed only a thin layer of insulation on the outside of the pocket in order to protect your device from the colder external Alpine temperatures. The therma-pocket also acts as a minor level of padded protection for your phone if you ever get tomahawked. The therma-pocket has a depth of 220mm so can easily house any larger + screen mobile devices.










I've noticed that you can just feel the slightest released level of freedom after jumping out from the [ak] Swash back into the lightness from the [ak] Cyclic snowboard jacket.











The Burton [ak] Cyclic 2L GORE-TEX® snowboard jacket performs brilliantly as one of the best uninsulated jackets presently available giving you an unrestrained ability to ride as fast as you look on the mountain.


----------

